# Nexus 6 weirdness



## remixedcat (Aug 16, 2019)

Randomly shot down even tho battery was 46%..

Just used a cat making app Ive been using for years and had a browser open that's it

Screenshots of battery thing.. Couldn't grab as the issue happened. It acted like the battery was low when it wasn't


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Randomly shot down even tho battery was 46%..
> 
> Just used a cat making app Ive been using for years and had a browser open that's it
> 
> ...


The battery might be on it's way out of life. Had a Toshiba laptop behave the same way.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 16, 2019)

Ugh just as summer is screwing me over... Had a 230 some dollar electric bill and now this.. 

Non user replaceable battery..  too burnt out to figure out to fix myself..


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Ugh just as summer is screwing me over... Had a 230 some dollar electric bill and now this..
> 
> Non user replaceable battery..  too burnt out to figure out to fix myself..


Sorry for being the bearer of bad news. I believe I remember the first Nexus 7 tablet with Nvidia's Tegra I had started behaving the same way.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 16, 2019)

How often did it happen once it started?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> How often did it happen once it started?


50% then the laptop would go dead every time. Nexus 7 as soon as it got down to 20/25% dead.

I forgot about the only smartphone I wore out, and LG Optimus G. The battery on the smartphone started having shorter battery life to point it started to drop in large percentages. Nothing CPU/GPU intensive was running in the background.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 16, 2019)

Is it a 6P ?

See here:
Nexus 6P Smartphone Class Action Settlement  
and
Nexus 6P owners eligible for up to $400 from Huawei and Google in class action settlement [Updated]

Settlement site:  Welcome to the In re Nexus 6P Products Liability Litigation Settlement Website


----------



## hat (Aug 16, 2019)

You can likely replace the battery anyway... if you brave the scores of torx screws and tiny ribbon cables. I'm sure there's a how-to/teardown somewhere for it.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 16, 2019)

Moto nexus 6


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 16, 2019)

Have you tried from this thread ([SOLUTION] Phone shutting down with battery not empty) at XDA forums:

1) Power off your phone.
2) Press and hold the Power and Volume Down buttons. This will put the phone in fastboot.
3) Use the Volume buttons to scroll through the menu until you see "Bootloader logs"
4) Press and hold the power key for a long time (7+ seconds) until the phone reboots. 
5) On boot, fully charge the battery


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 16, 2019)

will give that a try if it happens again. thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2019)

I had this when i ran the batteries in some old phones completely ragged. They would suddenly die even if the phone showed it had 30%+ charge


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2019)

well it did it again.. seems to be around the 44% mark. might be time to get a new phone... ugh..


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2019)

dead battery yep.  Early motorolas post-lenovo buyout are infamous for this.

The first gen moto-z has similar issues, as an example.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2019)

Bought this since I allready had gift balance. I hope it's legit. Might break down and do it when it gets here. a little nervous but I will use ifixit's guide.. I would have bought the batt and tools from them but it would add about 15 to the price with buying them all seperate.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Bought this since I allready had gift balance. I hope it's legit. Might break down and do it when it gets here. a little nervous but I will use ifixit's guide.. I would have bought the batt and tools from them but it would add about 15 to the price with buying them all seperate.
> 
> View attachment 129412



If you're gonna break down and replace it, the genuine batt is the way to go.  Looks like you knew that.  Good luck.

Word of advice: moto is fond of adhesive on the batteries.  Be careful on the removal to ensure it is drained, as otherwise the battery doesn't tend to bend at all without doing bad li-ion things.  Heat helps if adhesive is there.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2019)

I got a hair dryer for that.. Hope it's good enough


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2019)

Apparently, with the Li-Ion batteries in our phones and electronics, fully discharging is bad for the device as it counts as one charging cycle when you bring it back up to 100. My Moto Defy, HTC Desire, and GS5 (though that one actually had its NAND tank after many years so that's a different problend) were fine as I used them all the time without relegating them to a secondary device, but my 6S, 6S Plus and Nexus 5 all had these sudden percentage drop problems. The 6S Plus would discharge exponentially faster between 0-30% and the 6S and Nexus straight up would just instantly lose that charge. 

I don't know how your habits usually are with charging devices but I think you're doing the right thing here with a new genuine battery and maybe keeping it at as high charge as you can.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2019)

I just hope stuff don't derp up when I'm doing it I'd hate to be out a phone for days... specially since SHTF a lot lately...


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 17, 2019)

Ah good old Nexus 6, remember mine very well.

Use the teardown here, doesnt look too bad to get to https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+6+Teardown/32877


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2019)

Ah, looks like very little to no battery adhesive!  Good!  Motorola did one kinda easy to work on, then.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice. BC it's sticky enough as it is with the humidity here in wv. lol


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2019)

After replacing the battery the stats are weird


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 26, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> After replacing the battery the stats are weird
> 
> View attachment 130096
> 
> View attachment 130097


Is there a recalibrate step being missed by just replacing the battery?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2019)

I dunno... what should I do?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 26, 2019)

I found this:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/7vvvw1

Edit: https://android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/properly-calibrate-battery-any-android-phone-0182706/

Edit 2: The Nexus 6 sudden death battery issue you ran into is mentioned in the above article.



> Take the Nexus 6P battery issue from a year ago as an example. When the phone's battery began to degrade, users started noticing that their devices would shut down with as much as 30% battery remaining on their software battery meter.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Moto nexus 6



phones don't last forever, they only have about 1500 life cycles on the battery, also time itself wears them down.

I bought a zte axon 7 3 years ago and it won't even turn on anymore, and last month the battery was failing on it.

got a new samsung galaxy a30 for $180.  has a 4000mah battery on it, super fast charging time too, I love it.  gorgeous 1080p OLED looks same as my Dad's Note 9 $1000 phone display. lol


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 26, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> phones don't last forever, they only have about 1500 life cycles on the battery, also time itself wears them down.
> 
> I bought a zte axon 7 3 years ago and it won't even turn on anymore, and last month the battery was failing on it.
> 
> got a new samsung galaxy a30 for $180.  has a 4000mah battery on it, super fast charging time too, I love it.  gorgeous 1080p OLED looks same as my Dad's Note 9 $1000 phone display. lol


She has already replaced the battery, made a reply in the general nonsense thread about a successful operation. Suggesting a replacement smartphone now isn't the best of timing. She may of had other reasons for not replacing the Nexus 6.



			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/general-nonsense.232862/post-4104124


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I found this:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


It's the moto Nexus 6... and wow that "calibration" process is time consuming lol

and finances are very tough RN bc we have to get some house repairs done we didn't expect. 600 bucks possibly to get done. Have to have phone due to getting calls from contracors. 

Also I have medical issues and I need a working phone quickly. can't mess with RMA, as the phone was used and no warranty.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 26, 2019)

So in other words you're already long over do for a vacation? I don't know how you do it @remixedcat


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> She has already replaced the battery, made a reply in the general nonsense thread about a successful operation. Suggesting a replacement smartphone now isn't the best of timing. She may of had other reasons for not replacing the Nexus 6.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/general-nonsense.232862/post-4104124



Replacing the battery doesn't mean anything unfortunately on an older phone, because the said replacement battery could have been a knock off from Ebay low quality, or even if it was an official replacement, it could have been sitting on a shelf for so long (Nexus 6 non-P is quite old) that it wouldn't matter and only have 30-50 cycles of life left.  Time itself wears on batteries, as I originally stated. I have researched batteries quite extensively because Bill Gates initiatives in finding new tech has interested me.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2019)

I don't trust ill gate's judgement lately. he's involved with shady stuff bruh. 



biffzinker said:


> So in other words you're already long over do for a vacation? I don't know how you do it @remixedcat


Damn right I do... my life is hardcore. always somethin... im shocked that I've lasted this long TBH. 

The battery has dates from dec 2015 on it. Not gonna take back apart to reconfirm. It definitly wasn't used.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 26, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> It's the moto Nexus 6... and wow that "calibration" process is time consuming lol


Any luck with it?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 26, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Any luck with it?


gona do a deep drain today. will also do the clear bootloader trick mentioned earlier when I have it 100% next....


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> I don't trust ill gate's judgement lately. he's involved with shady stuff bruh.
> 
> 
> Damn right I do... my life is hardcore. always somethin... im shocked that I've lasted this long TBH.
> ...



what shady stuff is he involved in besides wiping out diseases in third world countries and supplying better education, birth control, and water to millions? yeah he sounds like a terrible person.... ?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 27, 2019)

Not gone get into that on this thread.. 

Back to topic... Now, what's weird was that my phone rebooted itself and now the itemized stats are back.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 27, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Back to topic... Now, what's weird was that my phone rebooted itself and now the itemized stats are back.


Does that mean everything went back to normal in Android?


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 28, 2019)

Stats wise yes

Ok it seems as if having accubattery on was making it reboot randomly... now I uninstalled it and it's doing it again... grrr can't do a clean install


----------

